# Pipe Abbreviations, Descriptions, and Definitions.



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Here are some abbreviations that are commonly used on pipe forums.

*965 *- Dunhill My Mixture 965
*1792 *- SG 1792 Flake
*5100 *- McClelland's 5100 
*BBF *- SG Best Brown Flake 
*BC *- Butz-Choquin Pipes 
*BCF *- GH Bob's Choc Flake 
*BFP *- C&D Baileys Front Porch 
*B&M* - Brick and Mortar, i.e. an actual tobacco store, rather than an online shop.
*CAO *- A Brand of Meerschaum Pipes 
*C&D* - Cornell & Diehl Tobacco Co.
*CH *- Carter Hall Tobacco (An OTC)
*DBE *- GH Dark Bird's Eye
*DGT *- Delayed Gratification Technique
*DH *- Dunhill
*DLF *- Dunhill Light Flake 
*DLNR *- Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls 
*EMP *- Dunhill Early Morning Pipe 
*ERR *- Edgeworth Ready Rubbed- sometimes ERRd
*FM *- McClelland Frog Morton 
*FMOTB *- McClelland Frog Morton On The Bayou. 
*FMOTT *- McClelland Frog Morton On The Town. 
*FVF *- SG Full Virginia Flake
*GH or G&H* - Gawith & Hoggarth Tobacco Co. 
*GLP *- G.L. Pease Tobacco
*HB *- C&D Haunted Bookshop
*HCA *- Hans Christian Anderson, a line of pipes made by Stanwell Pipes
*H&H*- Hearth & Home (Pipesandcigars.com House Blend)
*HOTW *- Rattray's Hal o' the Wind 
*HOW *- House of Windsor
*KW *- Kaywoodie Pipes
*LBF or PSLBF *- Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bulls Eye Flake 
*LNF or PSLNF *- Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake
*LTF or PSLTF *- Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake 
*McB *- Mac Baren Tobacco Co. 
*McC *- McClelland Tobacco Co.
*MM *- Missouri Meerschaum Corncob Pipe 
*NAC *- North American Carvers (Pipe Makers from North America) 
*OG *- Rattray's Old Gowrie
*OGS *- Orliks Golden Sliced
*OJK *- C&D Old Joe Krantz 
*OTC *- Over the Counter (i.e. Drugstore Tobacco Blends)
*PA *- Prince Albert Tobacco (An OTC)
*PAD *- Pipe Acquisition Disorder
*PS *- Peter Stokkebye
*P&W or PW *- Pipeworks & Wilke
*SG *- Samuel Gawith Tobacco Co. 
*SL *- SG Squadron Leader
*SMS *- A Brand of Meerschaum Pipes
*SMM *- Dunhill Standard Mixture Medium 
*SWR *- Sir Walter Raleigh (An OTC)
*TAD *- Tobacco Acquisition Disorder 
*YMMV *- Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Here are some descriptions and definitions.

*PIPE TYPES*

*BRIAR: *This is the closely-grained burl joint between the stem and roots of the White Heath, a tree found on the hillsides of mainly Mediterranean countries. Underground, this burl protects the briar wood, which is tough, close grained, porous, and nearly impervious to heat. Good briar is hard to find. The larger shrubs take a long time to mature...and the older the shrub the better the briar and thus your pipe. The most suitable root may be 80 to 100 years old, and the finest pipe briar may be from a shrub over 200 years old... aged and mellowed by time.

*MEERSCHAUM:* A German word meaning literally, "sea-foam," alluding to the belief that it was the compressed whitecaps of waves. Meerschaum is a mineral - hydrous silicate of magnesium - one of the most porous substances found in nature. Composed of the fossilized shells of tiny sea creatures that fell to the ocean floor millions of years ago, meerschaum is found in red clay deposits. Meerschaum deposits of the highest quality are found only in one place in the world - Eskishehir, in central Turkey.

*AFRICAN BLOCK MEERSCHAUM:* comes from Tanzania, Africa and is usually stained in varying shades of brown, black and yellow.

*MISSOURI MEERSCHAUM:* The All-American Corncob pipe. It is a length of hollowed-out corncob, usually from a special hybrid variety of corn, with a straight wooden stem and, sometimes, a inexpensive plastic mouthpiece. Some veteran pipe smokers buy corncobs by the dozens, smoke one until it burns out or goes sour, then throw it away and light up another. (If a youngster uses yours to blow soap bubbles, buy another.)

*CALABASH: *A South African gourd similar to a squash grown specifically for use in pipes. The shape is determined as the gourd grows by placing small blocks under the stem, forcing it into a gentle curve. The mature gourd is cut and dried, then fitted with a cork gasket to receive a meerschaum bowl. The finished pipe offers one of the coolest, driest smokes available.

*CLAY PIPE:* Clay or pottery pipes were very popular in England and in Europe before the discovery of briar. In London coffee houses and clubs, long-stemmed "Church wardens" and "London Straws" were universally accepted. The finest clay for pipes is said to be found in Devon, England.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*PIPE PARTS*

*BOWL: *The part of the pipe that holds the tobacco.

*HEEL:* The base of the inside of the pipe bowl.

*SHANK:* The part of the pipe that joins the bowl and the stem.

*STEM:* The part that connects the shank with the bit. Examine it carefully. Its quality, finish and fit will reveal the maker's carelessness or attention to detail.

*STINGER:* Metal insert in pipe to promote condensation and prevent the inhaling of "juice"

*BIT:* The part of the pipe stem that fits in the mouth.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*PIPE TERMS*

*CAKE:* A small layer of protective carbon allowed to form and remain in the bowl of a briar pipe. The cake protects the briar from burning but too much cake can split the pipe by causing uneven heating of the bowl.

*DOTTLE:* Unburned tobacco left in the heel of a pipe.

*ESTATE:* A pre-owned pipe.

*TONGUE BITE:* Irritation of the tongue, can be caused by a variety of reasons.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*TOBACCO CUTS*

*FLAKE CUT:* Tobacco packaged as large, flat flakes. Flake tobacco can be rubbed out to separate the flakes or folded and stuffed..

*RIBBON CUT:* Tobacco cut into long, thin ribbons, though not as long or as fine as SHAG.

*CUBE CUT:* Tobacco chopped into small square pieces.

*SHAG:* Tobacco which has been shredded very finely. Renowned as the type of preference for Sherlock Holmes; at that time, shag was considered an inferior grade.

*RUBBING OUT:* Separating tobacco pieces prior to smoking, by rubbing in the palm of the hand. Rubbing out is done to Flake or Plug cut tobaccos.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Did my man just attach stickys?!?!? 







Give a guy a little power and next thing you know he's "Mr. Post-It"






:lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

And you get neat icons to play with????? Sweet deal....


:bowdown: Oh pipe master of the pipe forum!




:biglaugh:


Ok, I'll stop screwing up this sticky.....very informative by the way!


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:We're not worthy... we're not worthy...


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

What is VaPer? Is it Virgina and Perique?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Mike2147 said:


> What is VaPer? Is it Virgina and Perique?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


Correct! :nod:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you! I'm not going to tell you which info here made me feel so stupid I refused to ask, but rest assured, I'm grateful!

But where does the shank end and the stem start? Or am I still unclear on the stem/bit part? Arghh....I need diagrams!

Oops...I just found this:


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

RJpuffs said:


> Correct! :nod:


Thank you!


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Mike2147 said:


> What is VaPer? Is it Virgina and Perique?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


It's YUMMY!!!! Very tasty with some peppery hits and... Oh.. Yeah.. Virginia and Perique 

I am enjoying a couple different ones right now each with a little different twist and man they are nice and have become part of the daily rotation... Just got a new basket pipe that is being dedicated to them now.. Still in the half bowl stage so been sticking to flakes becuase it's a pretty good size bowl and half a bowl of Exhausted Rooster or Bullseye Flake (2 circles WOOT) still last a nice long time  
Mike


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Great thread Python thank you  

I really like the tobacco abbreviations section too. It is helping this newbie out because alot of people post the short version in the nightly thread and before catching this I was always trying to figure it out and see if it is something I would want to try in the rotation. 
Mike


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you for this...quite a few that I was unsure of.


----------



## Jimbo69 (Apr 18, 2011)

How about "BoTL"? I've seen that one on these forums a number of times.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Jimbo69 said:


> How about "BoTL"? I've seen that one on these forums a number of times.


it means - Brother of the leaf.


----------



## Tashy (Apr 5, 2011)

_Thanks as I too have wondered about a few of them.:happy:_


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Tashy said:


> _Thanks as I too have wondered about a few of them.:happy:_


SOTL in your case Tash! :tongue1:


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

Could someone expand on what exactly a basket pipe is? From what I have seen, it corresponds to a briar pipe, and normally at a somewhat discounted or lower rate than most briars (have seen several online for around $30 USD). Is it a no-name briar, or a name-brand with something slightly off, or a trade-in, or what?


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Usually a factory second, or a no-name brand, that was traditionally found in a mixed basket on the counter. 

The factory seconds also don't usually carry the original brand name, just IMPORTED BRIAR or something similar.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

"Basket pipes" usually have something wrong with them that may or may not affect the smoking characteristics. This may include fills in the surface of the briar, a slight out of kilter drilling of the stem or shank, off size bore for that model, etc. Sometimes it may be something small that MAY affect the smoking characteristics, like an out of whack draft hole. Ordering online is a crap-shoot but if you know what to look for in person some good deals can be found.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

So far, I've acquired two 'basket' second pipes and they both smoke great. The imperfections are on the outside and not noticeable really. For an everyday smoker, I like these.


----------



## italiansmoker (Sep 30, 2009)

Shall *BVP* stands for Va-Per with Burley blends? There are lot of good mixtures with this combination, eg. C&D Old Joe Krantz, Three Friars, Burley Flake series, Reiner Long Golden Flake, Kingfisher, etc.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I like BurPers myself...


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Bumping this thread for newbies. If you confused on the acronyms used here you go!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I thought one more bump was in order for the newbies.


----------

